# Financial Advisor



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

I need one.

I have no idea who to talk to.

Goldeneye? Devre?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Those two have probably the worst reputations of any in Dubai. Suggest you do not go near them with a barge pole. 

Try Elphaba (Mod/former Mod on here - contact details in stickies above)


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, I agree too!


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

lol, GoldenEye and Devre/PIC have terrible reputations for a reason and are only interested in commissions. All of their offshore emerging market ideas have flopped last few years, so they are on a warpath more than ever now. Go with someone who is sincere and honest. At the end of your consultation, just tell them you need some time to consider your options, wait a while and if they go on the attack with hard selling, guilt trips (I did all this work), get in here for another meeting, etc, then you know they are just trying to bang you out and put you in the highest commission product at the firm. Sorry if this post was a little harsh, I'm sure their are fine chaps at both of these places that can do a great job for you and have you best interest at heart. There are also lots of sharks.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

goldeneye = globaleye? anyway I lol'd


----------



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Financial Adviser can do so many things...what service exactly are you looking for ? Are you starting your own business??


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

I suggest you go on the life companies website and see their authorised advisors, call and see a couple of them and see which makes more sense. Go for an advisor who's been around for some time (in UAE).


----------

